# An unedited run from last year.



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you for reminding me why the gopro was invented.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

No problem, thanks for reminding me why everyone besides Americans, thinks Americans are just rude people.

TT


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Actually, sweet vid.
Background looks fake because of the auto focus.

Nice snow too.

rock on timmy.

nice sherlock too.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> Actually, sweet vid.
> Background looks fake because of the auto focus.
> 
> Nice snow too.
> ...



sherlock as in the board? Like Burton Sherlock? 

Hey thanks, I know the quality is shitty. As far as I know, I can't change that? Short of buying a gopro.

I don't really know much about cameras, mine has full auto focus & that is what I usually have it set @.
But is has sports, portrait, landscape, night portrait, snow & beach, fireworks.

I know this is something I just need to actually put in the time & figure out, but it's such a hassle it's not even water resistant, the screen folds out & spins around, & no mounting hardwear.

Does the gopro have those settings or is just auto super clear?

TT


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

timmytard said:


> No problem, thanks for reminding me why everyone besides Americans, thinks Americans are just rude people.
> 
> TT


lmao, love a witty comeback/insult!!


----------



## Frankyis4 (Jan 18, 2012)

Video isn't bad. I wish those conditions carried over to this year.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

timmytard said:


> No problem, thanks for reminding me why everyone besides people on the internet, thinks people on the internet are just rude people.
> 
> TT


Fixed that for ya. But nice try.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

timmytard said:


> sherlock as in the board? Like Burton Sherlock?
> 
> Hey thanks, I know the quality is shitty. As far as I know, I can't change that? Short of buying a gopro.
> 
> ...


go pro is rad. perfect clear and hand held is cool too. u don't even need HD, the old cheaper SD is awesome.

SD go pro; the second one is HD, not me, my buddy paul.


----------

